# hello



## patter (May 29, 2007)

hello everybody
i'am patter ,, ((erik)) 
i have some patterdale terriers ((and my girl have a jagd terrier cross and a russel who more looks like a plummer terrier and aslo a patterdale)) we use them on boar deer roedeer and that kind of stuff in sweephunts and for digging on badgers and foxes
i live near rotterdam ((2,5 meter below sealevel)) that way i have to travel to belgium germany of the parts of holland who are not below the water
but i dond care to drive for a nice hunt i get pay'd on the sweephunts and for the diggingjobs i get gazmoney and free drinks and foot for me and the dogs


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome To Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Me and Jackson Welcome To Nodak Outdoors :beer:


----------

